# Snow Leopard Services Tip: Show/Hide hidden files in Finder with keyboard shortcut



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I came across this great MacOSXHints.com hint about showing/hiding hidden files by pressing CMD+Shift+. in open/save dialog boxes. But it really bugged me that the same keyboard shortcut could do the same in Finder, where I'd probably get much more use out of it.

Well, with a little elbow grease I was able to make it happen using some terminal commands, Automator, Services and the system-wide keyboard shortcut feature. I've provided easy to follow step by step instructions on my blog with screenshots that explain how it's done:

*Toggle display of hidden files in Finder with keyboard shortcut*

Hope some of you find it useful!


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

*Is this action reversible?*

Perhaps me screw up, but, after invisible files become viewable is there any way to reverse the process and make them invisible again. Re toggling the service item doesn't do this. 

I had to resort to trashing the following files from my home/library/preferences folder: com.apple.finder.plist and com.apple.launchservices.plist. I then force quit the finder to restore my finder to the original state where hidden files were kept invisble.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Just run the service again, either by using your keyboard shortcut or choosing it from the Finder-->Services menu.

Otherwise, just delete the com.apple.finder.plist file and force quit Finder or restart your computer. This will revert the Finder preferences file back to default, removing the setting in question.

But seriously, just try it again, because you must have screwed up when pasting the script into Automator. The service works perfectly.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

*It works now*

After starting over and redoing the automator task all works well,

Thanx Madgunde,

This is a nice little addition.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Just an FYI: TinkerTool also lets you show and re-hide hidden files as well. Not as fast as the keyboard shortcut you have.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

I like to use this:
Apple - Downloads - Dashboard Widgets - hiddenfiles 
Very simple and convenient.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

While Tinkertool and hiddenfiles are both viable options for accomplishing the task of showing/hiding hidden files in Finder, they're both less desirable to me for the following two reasons:
1) They require you to install third party software.
2) They take more steps to activate.

The service makes the option feel much more like it was part of the OS to begin with, and not something that you're using a third party utility to accomplish. This makes it far more seamless and convenient to the end user, especially since you can use the same keyboard shortcut that Snow Leopard already uses in open/save dialog boxes.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

I had heard of TinkerTool and was wondering if it is safe software to use. How can one know if a software is unsafe? I worry about viruses and such though I know Mac has few.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mcoltezo said:


> I had heard of TinkerTool and was wondering if it is safe software to use. How can one know if a software is unsafe? I worry about viruses and such though I know Mac has few.


There are no existing viruses for Mac OS, so you're safe there. 

The problem with such utilities is usually due to the users input and any PEBKAC problem and what actions the utility might do to without proper configurations that can mess things up for the user.

But everyone should have a current and up to date backup clone regardless, and for just in case stuff gets goofed up.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

pm-r said:


> There are no existing viruses for Mac OS, so you're safe there.
> 
> The problem with such utilities is usually due to the users input and any PEBKAC problem and what actions the utility might do to without proper configurations that can mess things up for the user.


Is there a way to prevent these kinds of problems. ...and unfortunately PEBKAC is almost Greek to me. 



pm-r said:


> But everyone should have a current and up to date backup clone regardless, and for just in case stuff gets goofed up.


I don't have a backup clone but will look into it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mcoltezo said:


> Is there a way to prevent these kinds of problems. ...and unfortunately PEBKAC is almost Greek to me.
> 
> I don't have a backup clone but will look into it.



Personally, especially for the average user, I'd suggest avoiding any such utilities, unless they have some particular reason to use them that the Mac OS X can't do.

PEBKAC = Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.
User error - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you don't have a backup, then I guess you don't have any personal data, photos, etc. etc. that is important to you that's worth preserving. 

Since you've been a member here since Mar 2005, I would have thought that you or any other member that might have missed them, would have come across the MANY posts about maintaining a current backup.

Your choice, but maybe you don't need one if none of you personal data on your Mac is important to you for when your hard drive fails. And it will!!


----------

